# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Another Day in Palm Beach

## phil62

A great sunny day weather wise in the 80's. Ocean still a bit rough but calming nicely. Enjoyed the pool, lunch with a friend who moved to Delray Beach from hometown Glen Cove,Long Island, and dinner at Chez Jean-Pierre. We opted to skip a starter, having had a huge salad for lunch. Dinner was a veal chop with morrells that simply melted in my mouth. It came with fettucini with a light cherry tomato and herbs sauce. The room had interesting modern art on the walls and a bistro feel and great lighting. Nothing glared. The wine of the evening was scrumptious-1988 Chateau Simard from Saint Emilion. Being relaxed and mellow and not TOO full, we opted to share a dessert-a thin flaky apple tart with a creamy vanilla ice cream ball atop!  A lovely ride home listening to classic rock. Only regret-this is still not St Barths!

----------

